# 1 Green and 1 Colorful FOTD



## jmarie7481 (Mar 2, 2009)

I used:
FACE:
Smashbox Photofinish Primer
Revlon Colorstay liquid foundation in Golden Beige
Smashbox Halo Powder in Light
MAC MSF in So Ceylon (blush)
MAC MSF in Soft and Gentle (highlight)
MAC MSFN in Medium Dark (contour)

EYES:
MAC Beige-ing Shadestick
MAC Fix+ Spray
Jesse's Girl Eye Dusts in Sparkle Gold (inner lid), Gemstone Jade (middle lid), and Majestic Green (outer lid)
Jesse's Girl eyeshadow single in Wicked (outer V)
MAC eyeshadow in Vanilla (highlight)
MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack
Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner in Covet topped wth Majestic Green (bottom lashline)
Ardell lashes

BROWS:
MAC eyeshadow in Cork
MAC Fix+ Spray

LIPS:
I don't even remember. But I'm guessing it's something MAC-ish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry! 
































I used:
FACE:
Smashbox Photofinish Primer 
Revlon Colorstay liquid foundation in Golden Beige
Smashbox Halo Powder in Light
MAC MSF in So Ceylon (blush)
MAC MSF in Soft and Gentle (highlight)
MAC MSFN in Medium Dark (contour)

EYES:
MAC Paintpot in Painterly (base)
MAC eyeshadows in Lime (PRO), Purple Haze, Fig. 1, Carbon, Sky Blue (PRO)...on my waterline over black liner. It made a dark blue which isn't even noticable in pictures. No clue why I even did it...but I did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Chrome Yellow, and Orange
MAC Electroflash duo in Fresh Green Mix (solid side)
MAC pigment in Naked
Bitch-Slap Cosmetics Small eyeshadow in Bright Burgandy
MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack
Hot Topic pink glitter liner
MAC 242, 226, and 228 brushes
Ardell lashes

BROWS:
MAC eyeshadow in Cork
MAC 208 brush (♥)

LIPS:
MAC 2N lipstick
Wet N Wild pluming lipgloss (doesn’t plump for me but tastes yummy like Red Hot candies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

wow!!! These looks are Gorgeous!!


----------



## shootout (Mar 2, 2009)

Both are gorgeous, but I LOVE the green one =]


----------



## Arshia (Mar 2, 2009)

amazing! i almost worship ur makeup! lol


----------



## amberenees (Mar 2, 2009)

oh gosh... 
theese lookies are to die for!!!
colorful n creative-(((HEART IT)))


----------



## fintia (Mar 2, 2009)

very nice girl


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 2, 2009)

wow!!! these are gorgeous!!!


----------



## fingie (Mar 2, 2009)

I am in love with that first look; so hott!


----------



## LoveMakeup4Real (Mar 2, 2009)

Whoa! Those are HOT looks!


----------



## amyzon (Mar 3, 2009)

These are hella gorgeous!


----------



## ambicion6 (Mar 3, 2009)

lovely! i love the second one!!!


----------



## AliVix1 (Mar 3, 2009)

so hot!! i love the green!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 3, 2009)

Both are awesome! Great job


----------



## nunu (Mar 3, 2009)

i love the second one!


----------



## laguayaca (Mar 3, 2009)

so purdy!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 3, 2009)

Im serious, when are you coming over to play with makeup missy?! Gorgeous!!


----------



## JollieJanice (Mar 3, 2009)

oh wow I was like a kid in a candy store with all the ohhhsss and ahhhhhs I said  when i came on to this post . The colors are so pretty and vibrant. oh man these looks are  like gold


----------



## couturesista (Mar 3, 2009)

Pretty!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Mar 3, 2009)

So beautiful Im almost lost for words in the awe


----------



## LilSphinx (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow, Wow, Wowweee!!!  Love the metallic look to the green 'look' in the first pic., but then I saw the second one and my jaw dropped!! That is amazing!! I love all the different color combos. you put up here from time to time. Very imaginative and wonderful application, too!


----------



## jmarie7481 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 4, 2009)

oooh, i love them both!


----------



## ShortnSassy (Jun 28, 2009)

LOVEEE them!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 28, 2009)

These looks are gorgeous!!  I LOVE the green one the best!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 28, 2009)

Love both but esp. the first one!


----------



## starbucksmocha (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow! Your blending is exquisitely gorgeous!!! You have some amazing talent, girl!


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jun 29, 2009)

wow gorgeous and i love the colors x


----------



## User67 (Jun 29, 2009)

There are so gorgeous! Are you going to do a tutorial for the last look? I would love to see one!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jun 29, 2009)

gorgeous!


----------



## wifey806 (Jul 5, 2009)

omg omg love it!


----------



## A Ro (Jul 5, 2009)

Gorgeous as always!


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 6, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous. Your blending is always beautiful.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 6, 2009)

ur blending is phenomenal! i wish i could be like u!


----------



## bambibrneyes (Jul 6, 2009)

both are very pretty


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jul 6, 2009)

I think I need Majestic Green to make my Covet look like that


----------



## nongoma (Jul 6, 2009)

absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 7, 2009)

I love it! Both looks are so hot.


----------



## xobaby89 (Jul 8, 2009)

love love LOVE the green look!


----------



## lilkaikaiz (Jul 8, 2009)

this is soooo amazing! i love it!


----------

